# Connecting to a password protected router.



## Zero123 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

So my next door neighbor wants me to test his internet security. I am trying to move in a month so he said if I could crack his WEP password that I could use it. So I did. I am almost positive its admin. I get full bars when I put it in. But when I try to connect to the internet it says I have a self-assigned IP. I am running Leopard 10.5.8. Does anyone know if I can just manually switch the IP. Btw his router is a 2wire. KISMAC told me it was. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

While I'm not positive, I don't think we're allowed to help you hack a wireless internet connection because we can't determine actual intent.


----------



## Anon B (Jun 29, 2008)

Tell your neighbor, If he is using WEP it is NOT secure and can be hacked very easily using freely available 'tools', best for him to change to WPA-PSK or WPA2 if the hardware allows


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Read the rules. No hacking or cracking allowed here.

Closing thread.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Help my neighbor crack his router. I've heard everything now.


----------

